
What would you do if the internet was down for 24h - calferreira
Has anyone thought about this ?
Would this be something bad for you ? Is it that important to you ? What do you do when you&#x27;re not online ?
======
calferreira
I actually though about this question as a way to understand the real value
that internet has these days. Since we're connected most of the time, it seems
that internet is almost indispensable but i think that the quality of it is
actually decreasing. I think the more users the internet has, the less quality
information has because the racio of content vs quality since anyone posts
anything these days. Also there's a big addiction because of the power that
the internet brings (instant information at finger tips). I would go for a
walk, watch a movie, listen to music or even go for a jog.

------
jrnichols
I go to the gym. I pick up textbooks. I take a nap. I watch any of the DVDs at
home. I play video games that don't require an internet connection.

It's pretty easy. I worked overseas for a year and was frequently without
internet access for 2-3 days at a time.

------
ramtatatam
I'm an addict and that comes without saying. Though every weekend I only dial
in late evening - still I would not feel comfortable knowing there is no
internet available anywhere in the world :-)

------
boznz
Apart from my EDA software all my compilers, datasheets and other stuff run
local so I would probably get more done as there is no email or internet to
distract me.

------
doctorshady
Probably go down to a local college with a bag of popcorn. And maybe something
to record it.

------
jbpetersen
I'd be extremely concerned as to what took it down and act accordingly.

~~~
calferreira
Really ? Does it affect you that much ? Addiction ?

